

The rise of the growth hacker - laurentsabbah
http://andrewchen.co/how-to-be-a-growth-hacker-an-airbnbcraigslist-case-study/?utm_source=GrowthHackers.com&utm_medium=Community&utm_campaign=Submission

======
colund
“Whenever you hear anyone talk about ‘growth hacks,’ just mentally translate
it in your mind into ‘bullshit’.” [http://robsobers.com/paul-graham-growth-
hacking/](http://robsobers.com/paul-graham-growth-hacking/)

